# Best brake pads for ceramic rims



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

I just started using a wheelset with ceramic rims on my commuter

I seem to have burned through a set of brake pads in about a month

My LBS installed the new brakepads when my wheels were rebuilt - and I asked them to use Koolstop pads for ceramic rims 

So my question is what is the best brake pad for ceramic rims? Don't want to have to change the pads all the time!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Kool-Stop


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Swisstop Green and call it a day. those are the best for ceramic.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i have also been advised swisstop green


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm using swissstop green for ceramic rims.. works great!


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

For the swisstop green - do you get better mileage?

Also any recommendations as to where to stock up on these guys - they seem pricey!

Thanks


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I have been using ceramic rims for 10+ years in rainy Seattle with thousands and thousands of miles on them. Kool Stop or Swissstop green perform identically. Get either one. This frees you to shop for the best price.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Wines -

How often do you have to replace the brake pads?

Thanks


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

WEG said:


> How often do you have to replace the brake pads?


I usually get 50% more miles from those pads on ceramic rims as I do on standard soft compound pads on aluminum rims.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

WEG said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just started using a wheelset with ceramic rims on my commuter
> 
> ...


Kool Stop Green. If you are burning through pads in a month, there is a problem with the pads rubbing against the rim, or you are riding the brakes constantly.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

There are also new Swissstop Green High Performance II pads. I think you can find them on Amazon.


----------

